# Computer Doesn't recognize DVD player



## bedazzled (May 19, 2005)

Hopefully this is posted in the right place, if not, my apologies.

I'm having a problem with my computer not recognizing my dvd player. When I startup the computer a screen comes up and says that device 4 is not recognized and instructs me to push F1 to continue or F2 to enter setup. I've tried that but I really have no idea what I'm looking to do in setup. The device isn't working at all, it won't open unless I do it manually and it's not lightening up either. Something similar has happened before when I left a dvd in the player and shut the computer down on on reboot the drive wouldn't work. On those times I've manually removed the dvd then restarted and everything was fine. This time that didn't work though. I recently moved and the computer was moved and it might have gotten a little tossled around in the process. Could something have become detached or... :4-dontkno ? Any suggestions? Is this something I can work on myself or would it be best just to take it to someone?

Thanks in advance for any help, let me know if you need some info that I've left out.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum, Check that all the leads are connected firmly.


----------



## bedazzled (May 19, 2005)

I had done that before and thought everything was good, but just went in and did it again and now the dvd player works but the thing at startup still comes up saying it's not recognizing it.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi
you need to go into your bios and make sure your first startup hardware is your *hard drive*.
also go into your device manager through your control panel to see if there are any yellow conflicts.
goodluck


----------

